# ISFP vs. ISFJ vs. INFP Dilemma?



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

I originally tested with ISFP, and then INFP (which I feel like I fit with most), and recently I've been testing as ISFJ, which I don't feel fits me at all.

_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_ Everything. Except I know I'm an introvert.

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_ Success, approval and happiness. 

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._ Haven't had a time like that yet.

_4) What makes you feel inferior?_ Other people, because they're probably all better than me.

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_ I think about it in terms of pros/cons, and I try to avoid hurting people's feelings as best as possible.

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
_ My emphasis is to get the best outcome possible. So yes, I do like to have control of the outcome.

_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _ This is lame, but one of my friend's birthday parties. It was really fun because all of my friends were there, and I actually felt included. It wasn't like a party atmosphere, we were at a buffet.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_ I like to memorize and theorize.

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_ Kind of. People who are consistently disorganized and refuse to be bother me.
_
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_ I look for information to support it first, and I look for principles second.

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_ Making sure everyone else is doing fine.

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_ I think before speaking. I like group conversation so I can hear other people's opinions and expand on my thoughts.

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_ I like to know where I'm jumping before leaping, and I think words speak more than actions.

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_ I go out with my friends. I can always watch it later.

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_ I shut down. I won't talk about it or anything, I just panic quietly.

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_ Disorganization and rudeness.

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_ My interests. So music, books, anime and such.

_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life_ I don't know how to answer this?

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_ I'd like the help of @inevitabilis for this question.

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?_ I'd probably hang out with some close friends, and go out and eat or something. I also might just sit at home and read.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Responding to my mention:

I see you as a smart, awkward, shy and generally a very sympathetic and helpful person. You're great to talk to about anything, really. You understand many things very well. You always seem to put peoples problems before your own, which can be good or bad.


I strongly believe that you are an INFP.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

I say ISFP. Putting others problems before your own is Fe, not Fi. Also, the fact that you don't like disorganization - most INFPs aren't too concerned with this.


----------



## only hopeless (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm really not getting an ISFP vibe here, especially with how you said you think words speak more than action, and you hesitate before doing something. I think it's safe to say you're definitely not.

To be honest, I'm feeling like you're more of an ISFJ. A lot of what you said reminds me of my best friend, who is ISFJ herself. You mentioned a couple of times of your particular dislike for disorganized people. That is definitely _NOT_ something that bothers ISFP nor INFP. You appear to not have the highest esteem, you mentioned you feel like other people are better than you - my ISFJ friend is the same way, plus you sound like you like to take care of others a lot, sounds like Fe. 

What makes you think you don't fit ISFJ??


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Ksilva:9548434 said:


> I say ISFP. Putting others problems before your own is Fe, not Fi. Also, the fact that you don't like disorganization - most INFPs aren't too concerned with this.



I see more Ne/Si at play than Se/Ni.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

only hopeless:9549130 said:


> You mentioned a couple of times of your particular dislike for disorganized people.


I think her dislike of disorganized people is of those who have a cluttered brain and can't get straight to the point. 

I don't think her dislike for disorganized people should automatically rule out the perceiver types.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Edited, nevermind


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

inevitabilis said:


> I see more Ne/Si at play than Se/Ni.


Can you explain?


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

From what I know of ISFJs, they're very outward do-gooders, who are too nice to see when something is bad, which I don't think is me. As for the "I don't like disorganized people." thing, it's that @inevitabilis and I have this mutual friend who's disorganized as hell, and @inevitabilis or I end up having to plan things for her, and it just bugs the hell out of me. It's not like I myself are supremely organized and planned and neat.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Disorganization is a Ne quality. Jumping from one thing to another. Ni focuses on one thing and analyzes all sides of it. What are your interests like? Do you have a wide variety of interests that change every so often, or a few select ones that you've developed over a long period of time?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

decretum said:


> I originally tested with ISFP, and then INFP (which I feel like I fit with most), and recently I've been testing as ISFJ, which I don't feel fits me at all.


Do you relate more to inferior Ne descriptions (ISFJ) or inferior Te descriptions (IxFP)?

*Form of Inferior Functions*
*Lenore Thomson's MBTI Wiki Explanation of Functions
MBTI: Descriptions of cognitive functions from various sources*[/QUOTE]


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

a few deep interests. Like i'll get very involved with a book or TV show or movie for a year or so, and then move on to the next thing I find.


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

Ksilva said:


> Can you explain?



Ne collects information and gets more ideas from it. Looking for patterns and generating more ideas.

Si acts on experience and uses it in the present.

Ne/Si would look for ''how things are'' and ''how things should be'' which I think she demonstrates.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

decretum said:


> a few deep interests. Like i'll get very involved with a book or TV show or movie for a year or so, and then move on to the next thing I find.


Do you more or less swap out your obsession to a new book/show/what have you, and the new thing holds more interest than the old? Or do you just add on to the interests in a cumulative fashion (i.e. now you not only very much enjoy X show, but also spend a lot of time watching X show) and have an equal amount of interest in both? Sorry I probably didn't word this very clearly but I hope it makes sense.


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't quite understand, but I do tend to like what my friends like, instead of forming my own interests.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hmm, that doesn't quite answer my question but it does seem to point to Fe...which would be IXFJ.


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

I relate more to the inferior Te descriptions.


----------



## decretum (Jul 2, 2014)

To answer your question.... probably the second one.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Do you mean my question? If this is what you're referring to then that points to Ni. That is assuming N is one of your two top functions... With regard to inferior Te, that would put you at ISFP. It comes down to Se vs. Ne, whichever you relate to more. Ne involves bouncing from interest to interest, project to project, goal to goal. Ni is more focused on fewer things.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

I would also suggest ISFP over INFP. 
While you identify with enneagram 2w1. Would it be accurate to suggest that you are also closer to 9 than 4.


----------

